# someone help



## sunehri nath (Mar 21, 2014)

I feel very desperate while writing this.after long diagnosis and treatment i have not yet get rid of my gi problems.often i get severe abdominal pain especially at night,followed by diarrhoea, feeling dizzy and all over sweating. i hear loud grumbling voices from my stomach which led to frequent absenteeism from my classes,also i can't concentrate.even more dissappointing is that i smell of poop, really a strong smell.it smells of garbage or mercaptan.this foul smell happens especially when i eat meat or if i sit for a long time.my life has been a hell when all this happens.quality of my life is low,i can't even imagine of marriage and how am i going to manage my job.please someone help me,pls.


----------



## Sarah Warren (Mar 21, 2014)

hey there im also new, i know the feelin. when i was at school people would pretty much tell me i stink. im now very scent conscious and even though my friends tell me im fine and pretty i still feel uncomfortable around others. luckily my friends are very supportive n even when i hav gasy moments theyr usually ignorin em unless i point em out n joke about the joys of swimmin when my stomach is actin up. i also use perfume now but mainly because i like the smell more than owt. i guess wot im tryin to say is that it feels easier to cope wiv all of the probs when there are people around who understands them. last year at uni i finally found out that i had ibs after a while of wonderin. at college id get ill and panic which resulted in me stood outside or standin next to a window at the back of the class tryin to calm both myself and my symptoms down. the llast year i missed every monday mornin lecture at one point because i was literally bein sick everywhere. the annoyin sickness as u can imagine got worse because it was causin stress and led to me bein put in hospital cos i barely could eat any more. my solution was colpermin in the end, its bril though it stopped workin for me. my symptoms pretty much immediately stopped and i felt like i could run around and, well more like pretend to be a kid again seen as i missed out. u need to find wot works for u, its very stressful at times believe me i know, i came to this site cos i feel like i need help, but there are things that can be done to help. i now take colofac which is even betta than colpermin but am still tryin to figure out my own triggers. it sounds like meat is prob one of urs, i know that too much chicken does me in. i hope we can both find some help on here but in a way its kinda nice to know, and rather cheesy as well, that there are others who are experiencin similar things to you so lets hope we can all get through this together =}.


----------



## sunehri nath (Mar 21, 2014)

thank u sarah.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Try the low FODMAP diet and try to evacuate completely, either by sitting there until finished or just keep going back to the toilet until you feel clear. Hot drinks are good to help things along and try to retrain your colon to go after breakfast. Get up early so you have enough time.

A typical diet for me:

breakfast: porridge with small amount of A2 milk (not if you're lactose intolerant)

lunch: salad and cheese (gradually build up to the fibre if you're not used to this)

Dinner: meat or fish with low FODMAP veges

Dessert: banana and yoghurt (can be lactose-free)

Snacks: blanched almonds

You will probably still feel hungry on this diet as I did. I also have wholemeal toast to fill up on which is a high FODMAP but this doesn't affect me much. Problem grains are all refined flour foods, all breads, rice, corn. You might have to experiment a bit to find what foods don't cause much gas. It's the gas from food intolerance that causes constipation - gas affects the neuromuscular nerves in the colon.


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

Sunerhi, read my post above titled 'How I cured my IBS'.


----------



## Streetsurfing800 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey I'm new here too and right now I was forced out of my sleep due to naseous. It is 1:37 in the morning. I am 16 years old and hve been suffering and have been diagnosed with severe ibs. I hve bad constipation to the point where i would chug plum juice and eat as much fruit as I could. Plus using an enima. Still it would barley work I hve been out of school since December 4th. I'm stresses out about school and just wonder if I will ever be normal again! I hve been in some depressed places and had those thoughts but I could never do it. I can never seem to have a good day. I could never go one full day of feeling NO symptoms. It's like my body wants to be sick at this point. My GI doc told me I wus crazy right to my face. Did the endoscopy and colonoscopy but still nothing but inflammation. Tht wus 2 months ago. Luckily I have met this woman who had the same thing as me and she lives a perfectly normal life and hasn't had a symptom in years. Now right now I doubt tht bc I'm sooo unhappy right now but when I feel better I will believe it again and continue to fight. I would suggest if anyone is lost and doesn't know where to start, u should get a special blood test done tht tests ur allergies. I found out I wus allergic to almost everything I wus eating which contributed to the symptoms. Also do a stool test and make sure u test for bad bacteria in ur small and large intestine. Trust me just ask ur doctor. Right now I hve 25% "good" and 75% "bad" which contributes to even more symptoms. I am taking Zyvox which is a intense antibiotic to kill it off. So far so good but it's only been a week and my doc said it would take up to a month . Guess I'm put for another month. Another suggestion is tht If u truly want to feel normal again, u NEED to change ur diet. Thts the first step and trust me u can only eat 10 foods right now and it sucks but if I can hang out with my friends again then it's worth it! I would love to talk to anyone and ur story bc I think it would help me out! Hang in there and any questions please message me back.


----------

